# The end of the road



## Chippygeoff (2 May 2017)

Sadly I am having to give up my scroll saw work due to my disability getting worse. I am losing the use of my legs and I have problems holding things, similaer to Brian. The main problem is unloading and loading all the boxes at the craft fairs and getting everything set up despite having lots of help from the other stall holders. I shall be selling everything in the workshop when I get round to making a list of everything. I intend to sell everything at half price and think that would be fair. I have an unusual Hegner, it is the standard one with variable speed and a cast iron table but I had it tweaked by Hegner and it runs at 1650 SPM, which is brilliant for the hardwoods that I use. I also hve an priginal Dewalt 788 scroll saw.

I won't be idle though, I shall be spending more time for my first love of fly fishing which I can still do at the moment with the owners of a few fisheries allowing me to park right by the waters edge so I don't have to walk. I am managing to get out twice a week now to the lakes and loving every moment. I shall still keep in touch on the forum and if I can give advice to th beginners I will.


----------



## bodgerbaz (2 May 2017)

That's a great shame Geoff. I'm glad you'll be spending more time with the fly fishing and not watching daytime television !!!

All the best

Barry


----------



## donwatson (2 May 2017)

Sorry to hear that Geoff. Good that you can still get fishing. Tight lines.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (2 May 2017)

..........


----------



## Walney Col (2 May 2017)

All the best Geoff, and whatever else you do make sure you have fun doing it! 

Col.


----------



## RobinBHM (2 May 2017)

Hi Geoff,

Very sorry to hear you are having to give up the scrollsawing. I very much enjoyed your threads about your work and experiences with craft shows. Do keep involved on the forum.

As I hadnt seen you post for a long time, I wondered if you were living in the Philippines.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (2 May 2017)

Hi Geoff. Very sorry to hear you are having to give up scrollsawing. As a relatively new addict to the hobby I have certainly picked up a lot of hints and tips from your posts on the forum. So a big thank you from me and I wish you all the best for the future and enjoy the fishing.

Charley


----------



## Alexam (3 May 2017)

So sorry to hear that you have to sell up.
Hope the fishing goes well and you have great fun with it. All the best
Malcolm


----------



## Fitzroy (3 May 2017)

That's rather a shame for you! Look forwards to you regaling us with tales of the monster that got away. 

F.


----------



## linkshouse (3 May 2017)

Geoff,

Sorry to hear this.

I bought your book and have gained knowledge from both that and your posts here. Do keep coming back and chipping in when you can.

Enjoy the fishing.

Phill


----------



## AES (3 May 2017)

Really sorry to hear your bad news Geoff, you'll be missed here I'm sure, and hopefully you'll "stop by" from time to time (when you can fit us in alongside all that fishing).

Thanks VERY much for all your posts which have certainly both inspired and helped me - I shall also miss your presence here.

Wishing you all the very best.

AES


----------



## Aggrajag (4 May 2017)

Best of luck Geoff, take care.


----------



## novocaine (4 May 2017)

you can still type, so from the sale of all your equipment how about a laser cutter or a CNC router, that way you get to play and make but no need to struggle with bits that are causing you trouble. 

and you can use it to make stuff for your fishing .

enjoy the flow bud, may the silver bream always be large and the brown carb always be small.


----------



## Chippygeoff (9 May 2017)

Many thanks for all your kind comments and best wishes. I have really enjoyed my time on the saw and here on the forum. I am loving the fishing side though and thankful it is keeping me busy depsite the difficulties. Have encoded a couple of pics. I am able to get really close to where I am fishing and all the mod cons of making a brew as well.


----------



## n0legs (9 May 2017)

Best of luck Geoff.
By the way which lake is that? Little brother is fishing mad and always on the look out for more ponds to drop a hook.


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 May 2017)

The water I was fishing in the photo is called Garnffrwd trout fishery, well worth looking it up. It is only a 15 minute drive from home but it is a difficult water, there are a lot of big fish in there well into double figures. Another water I fish is a big reservoir Llys y Fran near Havordfordwest, They have a disabled section right by the waters edge where you can take the car and also you can hire a boat, as a disabled person I get free use of a wheelie boat. The fishing there is quite easy with some big fish stocked on a regular basis.


----------

